# RonRon Forever More



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 6, 2016)

Guys....

I'm afraid our favorite pet fox RonRon has been lost.





He passed away peacefully in his sleep.

Please give Eric the support he deserves.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 6, 2016)

no more RonRon *whimpers* rest in peace foxy


----------

